# Inconsistências



## Zero (2 Out 2011 às 12:20)

Bom Dia
O qu tenho que fazer para resolver as inconsitências anuais, uma vez que já tinha efectuado as correcções no meteoclimatic, mas após a actualização dos dados, surgiram novamente, e aparentemente nos dados da estação não consigo detectar onde corrigir.
A estação está a enviar dados há poucos dias, após finalmente ter consigo configurar com o version visual.

Setúbal - PTSUR1700000002910A 

Mes VARIABLE Según datos diarios Según datos mensuales Según datos anuales 
2011 Temp. Máx. anual  31.5 38.9 
2011 Temp. Mín. anual  17.6 4.4 
2011 Humedad Máx. anual  94 99 
2011 Humedad Mín. anual  35 19 
2011 Presión Máx. anual  1020.5 1036.7 
2011 Presión Mín. anual  1012.8 997.6 
2011 Racha de viento Máx. anual  39 74


----------



## geoair.pt (2 Out 2011 às 21:59)

terás de corrigir os valores do meteoclimatic com os valores de VP2, pois não dá pá corrigires o da estação...
Há um utilitário MeteoReportWL que te permite obter mais parâmetros dos relatórios do weatherlink, pode ser que ajude.
Cumps



Zero disse:


> Bom Dia
> O qu tenho que fazer para resolver as inconsitências anuais, uma vez que já tinha efectuado as correcções no meteoclimatic, mas após a actualização dos dados, surgiram novamente, e aparentemente nos dados da estação não consigo detectar onde corrigir.
> A estação está a enviar dados há poucos dias, após finalmente ter consigo configurar com o version visual.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero (2 Out 2011 às 22:50)

geoair.pt disse:


> terás de corrigir os valores do meteoclimatic com os valores de VP2, pois não dá pá corrigires o da estação...
> Há um utilitário MeteoReportWL que te permite obter mais parâmetros dos relatórios do weatherlink, pode ser que ajude.
> Cumps



OB pela resposta, e já consegui "descobrir" que deveria ter limpo os valores da consola antes do envio dos dados ao meteoclimatic, e por experiência efectuei o clear no setup e automaticamente os valores baixaram, mas sem o software e a consola reconhecerem que ja existem valores mais elevados. Quanto ao MeteoReportWK já lá andei mas tenho sempre problemas na configuração devido à internet de rede.


----------

